# Best Yu-Gi-Oh Game for DS?



## matrix121391 (Aug 28, 2008)

My friends and I have been wanting to go back to our elementary years just for old time's sake when Yu-Gi-Oh was the "in" thing. Because we'd rather not spend money on cards, we've decided to just play the game on our handheld systems. Lately, we've had trouble finding the best Yu-Gi-Oh game for the DS and I came here to ask what you guys think (probably other than I'm [insulting adjective] for wanting to play the card game again)?


----------



## Urza (Aug 28, 2008)

The latest one is generally the one you want (in this case WC08).


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Urza!


----------

